# Rassismus gegen Orks soll enden: D&D-Verlag plant große Änderungen



## Darkmoon76 (24. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rassismus gegen Orks soll enden: D&D-Verlag plant große Änderungen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rassismus gegen Orks soll enden: D&D-Verlag plant große Änderungen*


----------



## BOMBER2 (24. Juni 2020)

Oh Gott hört doch bitte auf.... unfassbar


----------



## BladeWND (24. Juni 2020)

1. Welt Problem


----------



## LostViking (24. Juni 2020)

Wie? Also die Rassebedingten Stärken und Schwächen wurden auch abgeschafft oder wie versteht man den vorletzten Absatz? Ist ja witzlos.


----------



## MrFob (24. Juni 2020)

Also jetzt wirds ja dann langsam schon ein bisschen laecherlich, oder?
Das klingt eher fast wie etwas aus einem Onion Artikel oder so.

Anstatt jetzt auf einmal alles negieren und ausgleichen zu wollen waere es doch viel cooler, wenn sie eine Kampagne machen wuerden, die vielleicht ein bisschen die ungleichheiten und die daraus entstehenden Probleme zwischen den Rassen dieser Fantasy Welt thematisiert.

Die Witcher oder Dragon Age Welt machen das ja zum Beispiel schon. Dort werden Rassismus und die Probleme, die fuer alle Seiten durch die Ungleichheit der Rassen entstehen in der Story quasi allegorisch behandelt und das Fantasy Setting wird  - aehnlich wie es viele SciFi Settings tun - als ein fiktiver Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft genutzt. Das ist eine intelligente Art damit umzugehen, nicht irgendwelche Regeln im Spielwerk zu aendern um moeglichst alle gleichschalten zu koennen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2020)

Ich dachte, das ist ein Scherz.


----------



## Darkmoon76 (24. Juni 2020)

LostViking schrieb:


> Wie? Also die Rassebedingten Stärken und Schwächen wurden auch abgeschafft oder wie versteht man den vorletzten Absatz? Ist ja witzlos.



Ich verstehe es so, dass man die Vor- und Nachteile wohl in Zukunft selbst anpassen kann. Aber dazu wird WoTC in Zukunft wohl noch mehr sagen. Das war ja erst mal eine kurze Ankündigung dieser Änderung.


----------



## Hator76 (24. Juni 2020)

*lacht*... jetzt wirds aber lächerlich oder... das sind Games!! Geschichten, keine realen Menschen!


----------



## Stichbimbuli (24. Juni 2020)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch schwule Orks und oder welche die sich nicht entscheiden können... ^^

Ich schmeiß mich weg...


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juni 2020)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es so, dass man die Vor- und Nachteile wohl in Zukunft selbst anpassen kann. Aber dazu wird WoTC in Zukunft wohl noch mehr sagen. Das war ja erst mal eine kurze Ankündigung dieser Änderung.


Aber macht das den Rollenspielaspekt nicht irgendwie obsolet, wenn jeder machen kann, was er will?


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juni 2020)

Zuerst dachte ich an einen Aprilscherz, aber dafür ist es wohl deutlich zu spät. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn man das Thema Rassismus auf eine Weise, die ins Spieluniversum passt, respektvoll thematisiert, aber bitte nicht auf diese Weise. Dann müsste man ja konsequenterweise auch hingehen und die Herr der Ringe Romane und Filme nochmal komplett überarbeiten (bitte nicht, Geschichten sind immer auch ein Werk ihrer Zeit, egal ob das vor 1000 Jahren, vor 100 oder vor ca. 40 Jahren war).


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (24. Juni 2020)

Stichbimbuli schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch schwule Orks und oder welche die sich nicht entscheiden können... ^^
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich weg...



Zum Lachen ist dieser Schwachsinn schon lange nicht mehr. Und keine Sorge, während auf dieser Welt Millionen Kinder verhungern oder nie lernen, wie man Transgender in ihrer Sprache schreiben würde sind fleissige Gutmenschen bestimmt bereits, natürlich zutiefst von ihrer eigenen moralischen Überlegenheit überzeugt, dabei an Regeln für schwarze, körperlich benachteiligte und auf Hilfsmittel angewiesene, transsexuellen Ogerinnen zu arbeiten.

Ich bin gespannt, wann es beginnt, dass sie Hand an etliche Filme legen werden. Die geniale Herr der Ringe Verfilmung zB. ist damit untragbar geworden. Selbst die schönsten Lindgren Kinderbücher werden von diesen seelenlosen und selbstverliebten untoten Moralisten bereits eifrig durchwühlt auf nicht Idiologie konformen Kontext, zwecks Zensur. Was sich nicht nur so anhört, sondern genau das Gleiche ist, wie die Säuberungswelle im 50er Jahre Ostblock und ironischerweise ihr Gegenstück unter MacCarthy.

Brave new world. Es fehlt nur noch ein Gender Gouverneur in den USA, mit Anhörungen und öffentlichen Diffamierungen bei Homophobie Verdächtigen. Idiologien haben am Ende immer nur  Leid, Ärger und Kummer gebracht. Es sind die Religionen unter den Weltanschauungen.


----------



## RobinsonOT (24. Juni 2020)

Änderungen von Firmen wie diese sind nie nur altruistischer Idealismus, also Vorsicht. Aus meiner Marketingzeit weiß ich, dass Werbemenschen da nachts nicht schlechter schlafen, wenn sie keine Krise zur Selbstdarstellung ungenutzt lassen. Schließlich ist jede Krise eine Chance - im positiven wie negativen.

Kann man jetzt schlecht finden, was mir - zugegeben - auch so geht. Das stinkt mir ein bisschen nach Geldgeilerei. Gleichzeitig sollte man nicht vergessen, dass nicht nur Orks, Dunkelelfen und Dunkelzwerge (bei Tolkien sogar 'Dunkelmenschen': Haradrim) ein Produkt ihrer Zeit, sondern auch die Veränderungen, die an Ihnen in der Lore vorgenommen werden, Anpassungen im Sinne der Spielbarkeit sind: Soll heißen, ein Produkt passt sich den Bedürfnissen seiner Fanbase an. Was WotC hier versucht, finde ich ganz cool eigentlich: Ein bisschen mehr ausgewogene, spieltiefe Lore zu den Kulturen, die nicht 0815-Storys herunterlallt; von wegen verflucht und deshalb immer grausam. Also insofern vielleicht gar nicht schlecht?

In meiner P&P-Gruppe spielen wir schon seit Jahren heraus politisch und gender-politisch divers: Warum sollten Wesen auf Grund ihrer dunklen Hautfarbe oder wegen ihrer zwergischen Herkunft verachtet werden? Macht keinen Sinn für uns. Vielleicht weil sie sich wie imperialistische Säcke verhalten, ja, aber sonst? Warum sollte es keine Wachfrau geben? Und warum sollte die nicht auch eine besorgte Ehefrau haben? Das spiegelt sich in unserer Gesellschaft und wir spiegeln im Spiel diese empfundene Normalität. Aber zum Glück ist das ja optional.


----------



## Tek1978 (24. Juni 2020)

Und wenn dann alle Märchen, Bücher usw. "Zeitgemäß" angepasst wurden folgt 2033...


----------



## Strauchritter (24. Juni 2020)

Ein flehender Blick in den Kalender ,leider vergebens, offenbart mir, dass derartigen Produkte nicht gekauft werden. Dann trifft man wo es weh tut. Am Geldbeutel.

Ich spiele seit zahlreichen Jahren Pen and Paper, von den Klassikern wie DSA und D&D hin über Nischentitel deren Namen keine Zunge je vermag diese korrekt auszusprechen.
Ich war Moderater in Deutschlands größtem DSA und P&P Forum.
Ich hab Verlage via Kickstarter bei etlichen P&P Projekten unterstützt.
Kurzum ich bin sehr tief in der Szene drin.  Manche Stimmen sagen zu tief. 
Sie könnten recht haben  
In den Spielergruppen in denen ich Teil war/bin tummelt sich alles was das Alter, die Geschlechter, die Ethnie, der Bildungsgrad und  die Vorliebe für verschiedenfarbige Gummibärchen so hergibt. Quasi alles alles. 
Und ja es gibt innerhalb der Szene den Wunsch nach mehr Aufgeklärtheit und weniger/keinem Rassismus, aber nicht so(!) wie es hier durch gesetzt werden soll.
Erklärungsversuch: Beispiel Das Schwarze Auge (egal welche Edition)
Das menschliche Volk der Mohas ist in den südlichen Dschungeln an zutreffen und wird in den Regelwerken & Almanachen und zum Teil den DSA Romanen mit stigmatisierenden "Eigenschaften" beschrieben welche sehr eindeutig auf die reale Kolonialzeit und den Umgang mit Sklaven abzielen.  Beim Erschaffen von (leider selten holistischen) Welten tut sich sowohl der Erbauer als auch später der Spieler natürlich leichter wenn er mit Dingen konfrontiert wird, welche er schon aus der Realität kennt. 
Nun gibt es eben einen Teil der DSA Spieler welche sagen: "Stop, es ist 2020 und DSA muss sich weiter entwickeln, ergo keine Völker mehr welche auf realem Rassismus basieren." 
Diese Position kann man vertreten oder nicht, da wird auch innerhalb der Szene hart geschritten von "Es ist nur ein Fantasyspiel" bis hin zu "DSA Spieler sind alle Nazis!" ist da alles an Argumenten und Absurditäten dabei. 
Dagegen geht es im Last of Us 2 Artikel mehr als gesittet zu. Trust me, I am an halbelfen Magierin von der  Akademie der Verformungen zu Lowangen 
Was allerdings kaum jemand bis niemand fordert ist die Überarbeitung von eindeutig  (un)klassischen Völkern wie Elfen, Zwerge, Trolle, Oger, Drachen und dem Rest was so kreucht und fleucht. 
Wenn wir den echten (Alltags)Rassismus beseitigt haben können wir gerne noch einmal über den fiktiven Rassismus gegenüber fiktiven Fantasy Völkern sprechen, kurz lachen und das Ganze dann als Unsinn abhaken. 
Der Verlag läuft mMn erheblich Gefahr sich es sich mit einem großen Teil seiner Stammfans zu verscherzen nur um einer Kleinstminderheit den Gefallen zu tun den Rassismus aus D&D zu verbannen. 
Inwiefern man ohne den in innerweltliche Konflikte führenden Rassismus dann noch Helden braucht die spannende Abenteuer erleben um ebenjenen Missstand zu beseitigen muss mir bitte jemand nochmals schlüssig erklären. Ich kapier es nämlich nicht.


----------



## arrgh (24. Juni 2020)

Als nächstes bitte die längst überfällige Diskussion über die toxischen Männerbilder innerhalb der Ork-Gemeinschaft!


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juni 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Als nächstes bitte die längst überfällige Diskussion über die toxischen Männerbilder innerhalb der Ork-Gemeinschaft!



sind nicht alle Orks toxisch?


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2020)

Ich habe ja noch nie D&D gespielt, ab das wäre jetzt definitiv ein Grund für mich jetzt damit anzufangen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neeeeeeee....... doch nicht


----------



## MrFob (24. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich an einen Aprilscherz, aber dafür ist es wohl deutlich zu spät. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn man das Thema Rassismus auf eine Weise, die ins Spieluniversum passt, respektvoll thematisiert, aber bitte nicht auf diese Weise. Dann müsste man ja konsequenterweise auch hingehen und die Herr der Ringe Romane und Filme nochmal komplett überarbeiten (bitte nicht, Geschichten sind immer auch ein Werk ihrer Zeit, egal ob das vor 1000 Jahren, vor 100 oder vor ca. 40 Jahren war).



Genau wegen sowas schreibt Tolkien ja in seinem Vorwort zu LotR schon, dass er es ueberhaupt nicht packt, wenn man versucht seine Werke in irgendeiner Weise allegorisch auszulegen oder auf die echte Welt zu beziehen. Er mach extra deutlich, dass es reine Fiktion ist und er es absichtlich so gestaltet hat, dass es nichts mit der realen Welt zu tun hat. Gab ja schon genug versuche. Ich hab mal einen Artikel in einem Wartezimmer gelesen (weiss nicht mehr, muss Spiegel oder Focus oder so gewesen sein), in dem sie versucht haben die Menschen/Elben vs. Orks als Uebermenschen vs. Untermenschen auszulegen. Tolkien haette sich dreimal im Grabe rumgedreht.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> sind nicht alle Orks toxisch?


Ne, nur die Schlangenmenschen.


----------



## Tek1978 (24. Juni 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> DSA Spieler welche sagen: "Stop, es ist 2020 und DSA muss sich weiter entwickeln, ergo keine Völker mehr welche auf realem Rassismus basieren."



Ich musste bei dem Satz ein wenig nachdenken. Das hat nichts mit Dir zu tun, aber ich Frage mich wie man auf die Idee kommt. Sieht doch die Realität nach wie vor düster aus.

Gut klar wenn man jetzt von seinem kleinen Umfeld in Deutschland ausgeht und da bischen in die USA kuckt und denkt, jawohl da gehen jetzt paar auf die Strasse und dann muss das ja im ganzen Land so sein, ja dann könnte man schon denken auf der Welt ist alles okey und wir reden hier von ein paar verwirrten.

Aber und besonders hart finde ich Punkt 1 Planet Wissen, das fand ich gerade wirklich am unglaublichsten.....

https://www.planet-wissen.de/geschi...Forscher Kevin,Slavery Index von 40 Millionen.

- Wie China Muslime unterdrückt

- Staatliche Repressionen, bewaffnete Gruppierungen und staatliche Sicherheitskräfte größte Gefahren für die Zivilgesellschaft auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent 
- Boko Haram

- Australiens Schande:  https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...ise-zur-aerztlichen-behandlung-a-1299642.html

- https://mag.dbna.com/leben/in-72-laendern-ist-es-immer-noch-verboten-schwul-zu-sein-9745

Und wir sprechen hier von Länder und Kontinenten wo das Staatlich praktiziert wird.
Und ich hab hier nur mal paar Worte gesucht, es lässt sich zu allem auch Frauenunterdrückung  für 2020 genug Länder finden wo das alltäglich ist und nicht mal gesetzlich bestraft oder sonst wie diskutiert wird.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (24. Juni 2020)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## KSPilo (24. Juni 2020)

Für die Horde!


----------



## arrgh (24. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sind nicht alle Orks toxisch?



Ha! Definitiv! Und gerade deswegen muss man sie ja mögen


----------



## NForcer-SMC (24. Juni 2020)

Also das wird immer lächerlicher. Klar, und dann springen die Orks am besten noch in rosa Tütü durch die Gegend und gendern sich noch gleich dabei um in was sie vollen (Hey, heute bin ich ein Mensch, morgen ein Ork und am Wochenende ein Drache, am besten gleich mit
70 Geschlechtern), weil ja das mit dem Rassismus nicht ausreichen wird. Ach ja, bloß keine dunklen Orks, denn das könnte ja noch diskriminierend sein.

Alter, DAS SIND SPIELE, da muß dieser Wahnsinn nicht nun auch noch Einzug halten. Wenn Filme, Spiele, Bücher oder was auch immer so konzipiert sind, dann sind sie es, meine Fresse.

Und 2033 (wie hier ja schon so schön genannt wurde), wird dann die Verfolgung langsam anfangen, weil manche weiß sind oder sich MANN oder FRAU nennen.


----------



## loud_noises (24. Juni 2020)

#orklivesmatter


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2020)

Warum nicht?
Hätte es das gebraucht? Keine Ahnung. Die springen mit Sicherheit auf den gerade populären Zug mit auf. Aber die Diskussion ist nicht verkehrt.

Niemand _muss_ die neuen Regeln benutzen. Was ist also falsch daran diese Optionen anzubieten? Mehr an Auswahl nimmt niemandem was weg.
Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Geschichte von dem Papa, der Zelda hackte und komplett umtextete um seiner Tochter zu ermöglichen eine weibliche Link zu spielen.

Sich da echauffieren ist nu wirklich 100% alte weiße Männer Syndrom. IMHO.

Kenne D&D nur sehr am Rande, aber wenn Teile davon wirklich auf stereotypischen Bildern von Roma und ähnlichem basieren? Höchste Zeit damit aufzuräumen.




ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Zum Lachen ist dieser Schwachsinn schon lange nicht mehr. Und keine Sorge, während auf dieser Welt Millionen Kinder verhungern...



Whataboutism much? Was hat das auch nur entfernt mit dem Thema zu tun?
Verhungern weniger Kinder wenn man kein D&D spielt?




MrFob schrieb:


> Genau wegen sowas schreibt Tolkien ja in seinem Vorwort zu LotR schon, dass er es ueberhaupt nicht packt, wenn man versucht seine Werke in irgendeiner Weise allegorisch auszulegen oder auf die echte Welt zu beziehen.



Hmm. So gesehen ist das wahrscheinlich ein Grund warum ich Terry Pratchett für einen weitaus besseren Autor halte. So abgefahren die Scheibenwelt ist, er bezeichnete sie immer als Spiegel aller Welten. Gerade in den späteren (und düsteren) Werken war das wirklich den Spiegel vor's Gersicht halten. Natürlich haben fiktive Geschichten immer auch Wurzeln im Zeitgeist. Der Autor der sie schreibt ist Teil davon.

Die Serie "Shannara Chronicles" auf Amazon Prime fand ich nicht schlecht, weshalb ich mir den Roman kaufte. Konnte ich nichtmal halb fertig lesen, so unglaublich schlecht war der gealtert. Unter anderem, keine einzige Frauenfigur in der Heldengruppe - nur gut als Heimchen die um ihren Held bangen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Juni 2020)

Danke Wizards of the Coast.
Meine alten Editionen werden deswegen erheblich im Wert steigen.
Ich denke, ich werde mich sogar noch mit einem Stapel gut erhaltener Versionen auf ebay davon eindecken und schlag sie dann in ein paar Jahren teuerst los, wenn die verschmähte "alte rassistische weiße Männergarde" Ersatz braucht.


----------



## MrFob (24. Juni 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Hmm. So gesehen ist das wahrscheinlich ein Grund warum ich Terry Pratchett für einen weitaus besseren Autor halte. So abgefahren die Scheibenwelt ist, er bezeichnete sie immer als Spiegel aller Welten. Gerade in den späteren (und düsteren) Werken war das wirklich den Spiegel vor's Gersicht halten. Natürlich haben fiktive Geschichten immer auch Wurzeln im Zeitgeist. Der Autor der sie schreibt ist Teil davon.



Vielleicht aber es ist ja weithin bekannt, dass Tolkien seine Welt auf altertuemlichen Sagen und Mythen (vor allem nordischen) modelliert hat. Und wenn er dann noch direkt im Vorwort dazu sagt, dass er eben genau nicht will, dass man Mittelerde als Allegorie betrachtet wird, dann ist das doch auch voll ok.

Wie ich in meinem ersten Post schrieb, es gibt ja durchaus viele Fantasy Szenarien, die genau das Versuchen - einen Spiegel der echten Welt abzubilden. Das ist ja auch interessant und gut so. Aber ich finde halt es muss auch nicht jede machen.
Was D&D hier mMn macht ist, erst in der einen (Tolkien's) Art anzufangen und jetzt, wo es gerade "in" ist auf einen Zug aufzuspringen, so kommt es mir zumindest vor.

Als alter DSA Spieler (ja quasi die deutsche Version von D&D) bin ich schon etwas verstoert um ehrlich zu sein. Ich habe z.B. auch Aventurien immer als eine eigene Welt mit eigenen Regeln und voellig anderem Kontext verstanden. Etwas, das ich weder auf die reale Welt "anwenden" konnte noch wollte. Ich denke schon, dass man diese fiktiven Welten auch einfach mal fuer sich stehen lassen kann und das was WotC hier abzieht erscheint mir aeusserst praetentioes und es fuehlt sich irgendwie auch ziemlich nach opportunistischem Aktionismus an um irgendwie eine Pressemitteilung rausgeben zu koennen, die gerade in den Trend passt. So wirklich Respekt kann ich dafuer nicht aufbringen.


----------



## Lucatus (24. Juni 2020)

oh das wird wieder herr der ringe memes geben


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Als alter DSA Spieler (ja quasi die deutsche Version von D&D) bin ich schon etwas verstoert um ehrlich zu sein. Ich habe z.B. auch Aventurien immer als eine eigene Welt mit eigenen Regeln und voellig anderem Kontext verstanden. Etwas, das ich weder auf die reale Welt "anwenden" konnte noch wollte. Ich denke schon, dass man diese fiktiven Welten auch einfach mal fuer sich stehen lassen kann und das was WotC hier abzieht erscheint mir aeusserst praetentioes und es fuehlt sich irgendwie auch ziemlich nach opportunistischem Aktionismus an um irgendwie eine Pressemitteilung rausgeben zu koennen, die gerade in den Trend passt. So wirklich Respekt kann ich dafuer nicht aufbringen.



Fiktive Welten haben trotzdem immer eine Wurzel in der Realen. Vielleicht ist verstört sein ganz ok? Sich Gedanken machen? 
Klar ist das auch PR. Aber D&D ist 50 Jahre alt. Da kann man sich schonmal überlegen wie es noch in die Zeit passt.

Siehe Roosevelt Statue, die jetzt entfernt werden soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ursprünglich gedacht um die Verbundenheit mit Afroamerikanern und Ureinwohnern zu symbolisieren. Vor 80 Jahren war das wahrscheinlich irre liberal. Aus heutiger Sicht? Uhmmm.


Ich bin mit Deutschen Heldensagen aufgewachsen. Die beste Interpretation ist IMO aber "Hagen von Tronje", von Hohlbein. Prämisse: Wie schwer ist es ein Held zu sein, wenn man unverwundbar ist? Bei Hohlbein ist Hagen der tragische Held, der bis zum Schluss mit seinem Gewissen ringt. Super Modernisierung. Diese andere Perspektive ist einfach genial. Und regt zum Nachdenken an.


/edit: kleiner Nachtrag zu Hunger und Bildung. Ich kann "Factfullness" nur jedem wärmstens an's Herz legen.

Die Welt hat Probleme. Aber von Jahr zu Jahrzehnt wird sie immer besser. Die Welt ist... äh, um Welten besser als wir glauben.
Fakten. Nicht Vorurteile.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Welt hat Probleme. Aber von Jahr zu Jahrzehnt wird sie immer besser.


Da braucht man aber schon eine dicke rosarote Brille. Obwohl, wenn der Schädling Mensch sich erstmal selbst aussortiert hat, kann es vielleicht wirklich wieder besser werden den Rest des Planeten.


----------



## Loosa (25. Juni 2020)

OK, OT. Vielleicht demnächst im "Was lest ihr gerade?"



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Da braucht man aber schon eine dicke rosarote Brille.



Eben nicht. Was wir uns vorstellen ist weit, weit negativer als die Wirklichkeit.
Eine menschliche Eigenart, und wie Nachrichten funktionieren. Aber objektiv halt nicht real.

Ich behaupte nicht, dass wir keine Probleme haben. Durch alle Schichten und Kontinente.
Aber Veränderung sollte faktenbasiert stattfinden. Und leider nichtmal Politik, mit all ihren Gremien und Experten schafft das. 
Umso wichtiger sich zu informieren. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uooRe07mYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nochmal ein Spoiler, weil es am Anfang des Buchs Teil des Quiz ist das jeder probieren sollte.

Geht bei Amazon auch in der kostenlosen Vorschau und ich kann mir nur in den Hintern beißen es übersprungen zu haben.
Wenn schon nicht das gesamte Buch, probier dich im Quiz. Und vergleiche das Ergebnis mit deiner Vorstellung. 



Spoiler



"In den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich die Anzahl der in extremer Armut lebenden Weltbevölkerung mehr als halbiert."


----------



## Basileukum (25. Juni 2020)

Welch wunderbare und intelligente Idee! Und gar nicht dem aktuellen Geschehen und Zeitgeist angepaßt. Aber dafür werbewirksam und damit einkommensfördernd. Wie edel und unselbstsüchtig und gar nicht falsch. 

Wenn jetzt noch jemand auf die Idee kommt, daß man "Black lifes matter" somit mit "Orkrechten" (bitte hier auch eine Sprachänderung, warum heißt das nicht "Orklinken"?) gleichsetzen könnte, dann wäre hier schon wieder eine Abwertung einer ganzen Rasse zu sehen.


----------



## USA911 (25. Juni 2020)

Gebt den Spielern Bildung und keine Indoktrinierung von und durch Spiele! In einer Fantasie Welt sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, weil das ganze Fantasie und eine illusorische Welt! Auch wenn immer die Reale Welt des schaffers mitschwingt, so ist das aber nicht die selbe reale Welt des Konsumenten, die in den Werken mitschwingt, wenn er sich in diese Begibt.. Jeder macht aus der Vorgegebenen Phantasiewelt was er möchte und was seine Vorstellungskraft hergibt.. Diese wird nie die sein, die zig andere haben in der Traumwelt!

Und diese Gleichschalterei, ist doch genau das, was die Phantasiewelt zerstört, denn wenn ich in eine Welt, mit einem festen Korsett an vor und Nachteile eines Individium mein Traumwelt Leben beschreite und ihn trotz des Korsetts erfolgreich werden lasse, dann habe ich doch schon viel mehr was man in das reale Leben an Erfahrung mit hinüber nehmen kann, da man sieht das auch Menschen die in einem Korsett stecken.
Wenn man sich in einer Phantasiewelt in einen (Beispiel von mir: Dummer mit Pechgespickten Trollschurken, der auch noch Würfelpech ohne Ende hatte, zum Helden der Gruppe wird, weil er auf Grund seiner Dummheit, genau das richtige durch Dummheit gemacht hat und nur dadurch die Gruppe überlebt hat) hineinversetzen kann, so überträgt man das auch unbewusst durch einen erweiterten Horizont in das reale Leben in gewissen Situationen.
Nur wer nicht gebildet wird und nur indokriniert wird, trägt das Korsett, das ihn für andere Sichtweisen in der realen Welt so einschnürt, das er diese nicht in der Fantasiewelt ablegen kann!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. Juni 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Ein flehender Blick in den Kalender ,leider vergebens, offenbart mir, dass derartigen Produkte nicht gekauft werden. Dann trifft man wo es weh tut. Am Geldbeutel.
> 
> Ich spiele seit zahlreichen Jahren Pen and Paper, von den Klassikern wie DSA und D&D hin über Nischentitel deren Namen keine Zunge je vermag diese korrekt auszusprechen.
> Ich war Moderater in Deutschlands größtem DSA und P&P Forum.
> ...



Stimme da schon zu. Aber DSA hat sich weiter entwickelt. Gerade die Orks sind so ein Thema. Noch zu DSA 2 - Zeiten, meine sogar noch zu DSA 3  - Zeiten gab es keine Gelegenheit, Ork - Helden zu erschaffen. Die waren das "Schlachtvieh", die üblichen Gegner. Auch die alte Box "Das Orkland" sah Orks als Helden kaum vor, stellte aber bereits die unterschiedlichen Kulturen dar. Noch mehr wurde das dann mit DSA 4.1 vor 10,15 Jahren, da gab es dann sogar die Möglichkeit, Halborks zu spielen.

Aber am Ende sind die Änderungen nicht deswegen geschehen, weil die Autoren meinten, es sei opportun/dem Zeitgeist geschuldet/politisch korrekt, das so zu tun. Es ging um bessere Spielbarkeit, besseres Rollenspiel, eine tiefere Spielwelt. Wenn das im Vordergrund steht, sind Änderungen eigentlich zu begrüßen. Und Halbork - Helden begegnet man auch heute kaum...


----------



## Strauchritter (25. Juni 2020)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Stimme da schon zu. Aber DSA hat sich weiter entwickelt. Gerade die Orks sind so ein Thema. Noch zu DSA 2 - Zeiten, meine sogar noch zu DSA 3  - Zeiten gab es keine Gelegenheit, Ork - Helden zu erschaffen. Die waren das "Schlachtvieh", die üblichen Gegner. Auch die alte Box "Das Orkland" sah Orks als Helden kaum vor, stellte aber bereits die unterschiedlichen Kulturen dar. Noch mehr wurde das dann mit DSA 4.1 vor 10,15 Jahren, da gab es dann sogar die Möglichkeit, Halborks zu spielen.
> 
> Aber am Ende sind die Änderungen nicht deswegen geschehen, weil die Autoren meinten, es sei opportun/dem Zeitgeist geschuldet/politisch korrekt, das so zu tun. Es ging um bessere Spielbarkeit, besseres Rollenspiel, eine tiefere Spielwelt. Wenn das im Vordergrund steht, sind Änderungen eigentlich zu begrüßen. Und Halbork - Helden begegnet man auch heute kaum...



Nur ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob ich eine Rasse/Spezies durch Regelanpassungen und Werte spielbar mache (für einen Bruchteil der Spieler, von denen diejenigen, welche unbedingt ein Ork sein wollen es eh schon mittels Hausregeln getan haben) oder aber durch teilweise tiefgreifende Änderungen der Lore mitunter die komplette Historie der vorherigen Editionen über Bord werfen. Ergo alles was dieses Volk (Orks) so definiert. Und da es ein Fantasy Volk ist basiert dieses nun einmal nicht auf realem Rassismus und Stigmata.
Paradoxerweise gibt es auch in der 5ten DSA Edition immer noch die Vor und Nachteile "Hass auf" und "Vorurteile gegen"  Wie kann das denn sein wenn sich doch alle so lieb haben sollen^^ 
Und es gibt Gründe warum keiner einen Halbork spielt.  Selbst im wiki-aventurica taucht genau EINER auf. Und der ist ein Callboy in einem Bordell. 
Such progressive. Much gender. Just wow. Der Traum ein jedes Rollenspieler. Wer will schon ein Zwerg sein. Oder ein Elf. Oder ein Barbar. Nein, nein! Halbork Huren ist was wir wollen! #OrcLivesMatter! 

Natürlich hast du Recht, wenn Änderungen dazu führen ein besseres Rollenspiel zu ermöglichen, hey count me in! Aber das hier ist leider einfach nur auf den Hypetrain aufspringen um markige Pressemitteilungen vorweisen zu können. Stupider Aktionismus.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (25. Juni 2020)

Als nächstes werden wohl Ghule und Zombies zu Veganern, ich würde mich nicht wundern


----------



## chris74bs (25. Juni 2020)

Was für ein Schwachsinn, die Welt dreht durch *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2020)

Neben der Tatsache, dass hier bestehende Geschichten verändert werden (bei D&D evtl. weniger, da eben immer neue Geschichten geschrieben werden, aber immerhin ist es trotzdem noch ein Fantasy Universum, das seit fast 40 Jahren existiert) sehe ich bei solchen Geschichten, wie diesen Veränderungen bei D&D, auch die Gefahr, dass der berechtigte Kampf gegen Rassismus, Sexismus usw. irgendwann zu einer Parodie seiner selbst werden könnte, es keiner mehr ernst nimmt und die breite Masse einfach nur noch genervt von dem Thema ist, während eine kleine, aber laute Minderheit nach immer mehr Maßnahmen dieser Art brüllt, die evtl. vielleicht gut gemeint sind, aber massiv über das Ziel hinausschießen. Was hat man dann erreicht?

Der Kampf für Gleichberechtigung und der Abbau von Feindseligkeiten und Vorurteilen gegenüber Minderheiten und bestimmten Völkern, Religionen, Sexualitäten ist ohne Zweifel eine wichtige Sache, die vor allem in der realen Welt verwurzelt ist und echte Menschen betrifft. Das Thema ist zu ernst, um es mit solchen Gut-gemeint-aber-massiv-über's-Ziel-hinausgeschossen-Maßnahmen immer wieder lächerlich zu machen. Das schafft meiner Meinung nach nur noch mehr Ablehnung bei vielen Menschen, wo man doch das genaue Gegenteil erreichen will. Toleranz kann man nicht mit dem Holzhammer erzwingen, sondern man muss die Menschen überzeugen. Niemand ändert seine Meinung, nur weil man ihm eine andere mit Gewalt immer und immer wieder in den Rachen stopft.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2020)

D&D stellt Völker wie Orks nicht mehr als stereotyp böse dar? 
Warcraft ist an dem Punkt schon seit fast 20 Jahren. Seit dem Erscheinen von Teil 3. 
Und doch jammern Teile der Community rum, als hätte man ihnen gerade etwas weggenommen. Köstlich.


----------



## BitByter (25. Juni 2020)

hui... der beißreflex ist aber stark, hier im forum^^


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. Juni 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Nur ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob ich eine Rasse/Spezies durch Regelanpassungen und Werte spielbar mache (für einen Bruchteil der Spieler, von denen diejenigen, welche unbedingt ein Ork sein wollen es eh schon mittels Hausregeln getan haben) oder aber durch teilweise tiefgreifende Änderungen der Lore mitunter die komplette Historie der vorherigen Editionen über Bord werfen. Ergo alles was dieses Volk (Orks) so definiert. Und da es ein Fantasy Volk ist basiert dieses nun einmal nicht auf realem Rassismus und Stigmata.
> Paradoxerweise gibt es auch in der 5ten DSA Edition immer noch die Vor und Nachteile "Hass auf" und "Vorurteile gegen"  Wie kann das denn sein wenn sich doch alle so lieb haben sollen^^
> Und es gibt Gründe warum keiner einen Halbork spielt.  Selbst im wiki-aventurica taucht genau EINER auf. Und der ist ein Callboy in einem Bordell.
> Such progressive. Much gender. Just wow. Der Traum ein jedes Rollenspieler. Wer will schon ein Zwerg sein. Oder ein Elf. Oder ein Barbar. Nein, nein! Halbork Huren ist was wir wollen! #OrcLivesMatter!
> ...



Natürlich ist das so - und ich verurteile die geplanten Änderungen bei D&D genauso wie hoffentlich die große Mehrheit. Rassismus gibt es durchaus in der Welt von Aventurien/Dere, da es aber eine Fantasywelt ist, die an das reale MA angelehnt ist, ist das auch richtig so. Und am Ende ist es immer noch ein RollenSPIEL. Teile die Ansicht daher komplett. Es ist schlicht lächerlich, was hier veranstaltet wird. Aber gut - Marketing macht vor nichts halt, könnte aber das gesamte Franchise zerstören...


----------



## tendenziell (25. Juni 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Neben der Tatsache, dass hier bestehende Geschichten verändert werden (bei D&D evtl. weniger, da eben immer neue Geschichten geschrieben werden, aber immerhin ist es trotzdem noch ein Fantasy Universum, das seit fast 40 Jahren existiert) sehe ich bei solchen Geschichten, wie diesen Veränderungen bei D&D, auch die Gefahr, dass der berechtigte Kampf gegen Rassismus, Sexismus usw. irgendwann zu einer Parodie seiner selbst werden könnte, es keiner mehr ernst nimmt und die breite Masse einfach nur noch genervt von dem Thema ist, während eine kleine, aber laute Minderheit nach immer mehr Maßnahmen dieser Art brüllt, die evtl. vielleicht gut gemeint sind, aber massiv über das Ziel hinausschießen. Was hat man dann erreicht?
> 
> Der Kampf für Gleichberechtigung und der Abbau von Feindseligkeiten und Vorurteilen gegenüber Minderheiten und bestimmten Völkern, Religionen, Sexualitäten ist ohne Zweifel eine wichtige Sache, die vor allem in der realen Welt verwurzelt ist und echte Menschen betrifft. Das Thema ist zu ernst, um es mit solchen Gut-gemeint-aber-massiv-über's-Ziel-hinausgeschossen-Maßnahmen immer wieder lächerlich zu machen. Das schafft meiner Meinung nach nur noch mehr Ablehnung bei vielen Menschen, wo man doch das genaue Gegenteil erreichen will. Toleranz kann man nicht mit dem Holzhammer erzwingen, sondern man muss die Menschen überzeugen. Niemand ändert seine Meinung, nur weil man ihm eine andere mit Gewalt immer und immer wieder in den Rachen stopft.



Sehr gut geschrieben. Hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.
Die hätten es einfach machen sollen (D&D)  ohne pressekommentar zu diversität der völker und fertig. Dieses "seht her wir machen das und das" ist oft kontraproduktiver als es einfach zu machen ohne groß zu reden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. Juni 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber macht das den Rollenspielaspekt nicht irgendwie obsolet, wenn jeder machen kann, was er will?


Nicht Zwangsläufig, es gibt P&P die zuätzlich Vor- & Nachteile als Besonderheit haben, z.B. Vampire, wo man die typischen Literatur Vampireffekte als Nachteil haben kann (kein fließendes Wasser überqueren, Angst vor Kreuzen) sehr spassig eigentlich.
Unabhängig davon gibt es dort die Claneigenschaften.

Grundsätzlich halte ich von der Sache an sich gar nichts, es wird praktisch durch die Hintertür nicht mehr kritisch mit Rassismus umgegangen,
ähnlich bezüglich der Diskussion um die "Rasse" Streichung im Grundgesetz, letztendlich streicht man damit (auf dem Papier) Rassismus obsolete.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. Juni 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> D&D stellt Völker wie Orks nicht mehr als stereotyp böse dar?
> Warcraft ist an dem Punkt schon seit fast 20 Jahren. Seit dem Erscheinen von Teil 3.
> Und doch jammern Teile der Community rum, als hätte man ihnen gerade etwas weggenommen. Köstlich.


Als ob Warcraft ein halbwegs ausgefeiltes System hätte das sich mit den großen P&P messen könnte.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Als ob Warcraft ein halbwegs ausgefeiltes System hätte das sich mit den großen P&P messen könnte.


1. Welchen Unterschied macht das für die Darstellung von einzelne Völkern als stereotyp böse? Oder für die "Kritik" daran? Gibt es irgendeine ungeschriebene Regel, dass große P&P Spiele auf solche Stereotype setzen müssen?
2. Wie definierst du "sich messen können"? Wirtschaftlicher Erfolg? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Marke Warcraft sich vor D&D in der Hinsicht verstecken muss. Eher ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tO-mlDSlfw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. Juni 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> ...



Danke, danke, danke. 
Ich wollte schon eine zeitkonsumierende Abhandlung auf xaans Post schreiben...aber das hier fast es perfekt zusammen.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> [...]Paradoxerweise gibt es auch in der 5ten DSA Edition immer noch die Vor und Nachteile "Hass auf" und "Vorurteile gegen"  Wie kann das denn sein wenn sich doch alle so lieb haben sollen^^



Ich glaube hier gibt es ein ganz großes Missverständnis.
Nur weil einzelne Völker wie Orks nicht mehr als tumbe Standardbösewichte dargestellt werden sollen, die nicht anders können als böse zu sein, heißt das ja nicht, dass es in der Welt keine Vorurteile, Rassismus oder Hass mehr gibt oder geben kann.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


WoW ist bereits in seinem jetzigen Zustand durch und durch PC.
Die Macher des Videos haben (absichtlich?) nicht verstanden, dass eine politisch korrekte Darstellung nicht zwingend bedeutet, dass die Charaktere innerhalb der Welt sich gegenüber einander politisch korrekt verhalten. Oder dass PC nicht bedeutet, sich aus Dummheit willentlich tödlichen Gefahren auszusetzen. Aber wenn sie zu dieser Erkenntnis kämen, könnten Sie es ja niemandem mehr vorwerfen...


Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mDnPvhvWY5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Athrun (25. Juni 2020)

Ich seh die zukünftigen jungen Rollenspieler ganz traumatisiert von ihren Spiele-Sessions zurückkommen und auf Twitter ihren Kummer verbreiten: "oh mein Gott unser Spielmeister hat uns einen Bären töten lassen. Das wollte ich nicht!!! Warum müssen wir Tiere jagen um zu überleben??? Die Orks waren nicht menschlich genug!!!" Ich fürchte, es wird uns nicht mehr erlaubt, in eine andere Welt zu flüchten. Comics gehen den Bach runter, Videospiele nehmen immer mehr Woke-Quatsch auf und jetzt auch noch P&P Rollenspiele.
Wenn es jetzt noch Tabletop-Spiele erwischt...oh wait


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2020)

Das Wow Video ist übrigens von 2016 und eine Satire 

Übrigens muss jemand immer öfters an Idiocracy und Demolition Man denken wenn man sich das ansieht was passiert ?


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Wow Video ist übrigens von 2016 und eine Satire


Da wäre ich ohne diesen Hinweis jetzt nicht drauf gekommen. Danke.  /s

Diese Satire existiert ja nicht im Vakuum, sondern verfolgt eine Aussage. Ein Argument, das da lautet: "wenn dich jemand umbringen will, ist diskutieren und kuscheln sinnlos".
Es gibt keinen Verfchter von political correctness, der dem widersprechen würde. Was die PC-Crowd sich wünscht ist, dass der Ork einen verständlichen Grund für seinen Raubzug hat. Eine nachvollziehbare Motivation die über "na er ist halt böse" hinaus geht.



Wynn schrieb:


> Übrigens muss jemand immer öfters an Idiocracy und Demolition Man denken wenn man sich das ansieht was passiert ?


Du verwendest "was passiert" so als wäre es für jeden offensichtlich, was passiert. Aber nimm für einen kurzen Moment mal an, jemand wüsste nicht, was du damit meinst. Ein Beispiel wäre echt hilfreich.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Du verwendest "was passiert" so als wäre es für jeden offensichtlich, was passiert. Aber nimm für einen kurzen Moment mal an, jemand wüsste nicht, was du damit meinst. Ein Beispiel wäre echt hilfreich.



https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1861449-capitol-hill-autonomous-zone  <<< Vergleich zu Idiocracy

Demolition Man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B5v6QZ5R3g 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjoSQ-lCA58


Demolition Man spielt übrigens 11 jahre in der Zukunft und wirkt immer realer


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. Juni 2020)

Auch nett:
Kalkys Kommentar zu vergleichbaren "Techniken":
https://youtu.be/xQKRmFU6lVQ?list=WL&t=5766

1:36:00 bis ca. 1:42:00


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1861...utonomous-zone <<< Vergleich zu Idiocracy
> 
> Demolition Man
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B5v6QZ5R3g
> ...



Sorry, wenn ich mich da falsch ausgedrückt haben sollte. Ich kenne beide Filme. (und bei der Klopapierknappheit vor ein paar Monaten wären die drei Muscheln echt hilfreich gewesen....  )
Was mich interessiert ist, welche realen Ereignisse du damit in Verbindung bringt.


----------



## Martina (25. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sind nicht alle Orks toxisch?




Das ist aber rassistisch!


----------



## Ritter_Otto (25. Juni 2020)

Stichbimbuli schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch schwule Orks und oder welche die sich nicht entscheiden können... ^^
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich weg...



Gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren: Dorn Il-Khan (zugegeben: Halbork) in Baldur´s Gate. Mit ihm konnte man eine gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehung eingehen.

Allgemein betrachtet: 
Man muss solche Nachrichten ja nicht immer direkt übertrieben ansehen und den Weltuntergang befürchten. Wenn Pauschalisierungen beendet und Stereotype aufgebrochen werden, hat das doch viele positive Effekte. Ich verstehe das eh so, dass die einzelnen Mitglieder der Völker individuell besser angepasst werden. Also, auch mal nen guter Ork, nen freundlicher Zwerg etc. Also eher real. Ist ja auch nicht jeder Glatzkopf nen Nazi. Die Welt dreht sich, Anischten passen sich an. Wieso sollten Verlage das ignorieren?

Wobei ich da eh ne Entwicklung sehe: Viconia (auch BG) hat ja auch mit der Drow-Kultur gebrochen, in Pathfinder gibt es nen loyalen Halbork, in Gothic gab es doch auch nen hilfsbereiten Ork, der Gewalt abgelehnt hat (??). Es gibt immer mehr weibliche Heldinnen usw. Also, der Weg ist doch (zum Glück) längst beschritten.


----------



## MrFob (25. Juni 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Was die PC-Crowd sich wünscht ist, dass der Ork einen verständlichen Grund für seinen Raubzug hat. Eine nachvollziehbare Motivation die über "na er ist halt böse" hinaus geht..



Ich kenne mich jetzt mir D&D Orks nichts so gut aus aber wenn sie halbwegs so dargestellt sind wie Warcraft Orks oder DSA Orks, dann haben die ja eigentlich auch eine eigene Kultur, eigene Motivationen, etc.

Wenn WotC diese jetzt etwas vertiefen will, vielleicht mit einem neuen Quellenbuch oder sonst was, dann ist das ja voll ok, solange sie die Orks jetzt nicht auf einmal grundlegend aendern. Mehr Hintergrundmaterial ist immer schoen, ich habe auch eigentlich mehr Probleme mit dieser opportunistischen Pressemitteilung als mit sonst was.

Aber deinen von mir zitierten Satz oben halte ich gerade im Fantasy- oder Scifi-Genre oft fuer nicht so einfach anwendbar. Wuerdest du z.B. dein Statement ueber die Orks in D&D?Warcraft auch auf, sagen wir mal eine Daemonenrasse uebertragen, wie wir sie zum Beispiel in einem Diablo haben? Ich wuerde mal sagen, die Daemonen in Diablo (so wie z.B. Diablo und seine Brueder selbst) haben eigentlich recht wenig Charakter abgesehen von "Sie sind halt boese". Genau genommen sind sie eigentlich der Inbegriff des Boesen und genau das macht ja (zumindest mMn) auch ihre Faszination in der Geschichte aus.

Oder was ist mit den Aliens aus Independence Day? Muessten die nicht auch viel nuancierter dargestellt werden?

Der Witz ist halt, dass diese Rassen reine Fiktion sind. Sie haben nicht zwangslaeufig ein Aequivalent in der echten Welt oder muessen darauf bezogen werden. Das habe ich ja auch schon versucht Loosa auf der letzten Seite klar zu machen. Es sind fiktive Welten, die fiktiven Regeln folgen und deswegen auch fiktive Konflikte haben, die oft auch sehr stark auf die Handlung selbst zugeschnitten sind.

Wenn es sich um eine Geschichte dreht, die die reale Welt behandelt, oder ein klares Abbild davon ist, dann bin ich ja voll dabei zu sagen, dass eine Geschichte auf die Nuancen und relevanten Probleme zumindest ein Auge zu halten hat (ob man sie nun anspricht oder nicht ist dann immer noch Sache des Autors). Wo man diese Linie zieht, ab wann eine Geschichte abstrakt genug ist ist natuerlich eine gute Frage. Und natuerlich KANN man auch in einem abstrakten Fantasy Genre oder in D&D eine Geschichte schreiben, die einem versteckten rassistischen Pamphlet gleichkommen koennte.

Genauso gibt es (wie ich in meinem ersten Post in auf Seite 1 schrieb) ja einige Fantasy Szenarien, die Rassismus als Problem in der Fantasy Welt selbst beschreiben (wie Witcher oder Dragon Age). 

Aber nicht jede Geschichte und nicht jede fiktive Welt muss oder sollte deswegen jetzt angepasst oder unter Kritik gestellt werden muessen. In Kontext gestellt, sicher, so wie es eben Tolkien in seinem Vorwort macht.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> [...]



Wie die Orks in D&D dargestellt werden hängt aktuell maßgeblich davon ab wer der Autor ist und was für eine Geschichte er erzählt. In Romanen wie die z.B. von RA Salvatore (The Orc King) war's zuletzt ziemlich tiefgründig. Aber genauso häufig passiert es eben, dass ne Horde Orcs nur deshalb existiert, damit die Abenteurer was zum verkloppen haben.

Die Übertragung auf Dämonen (oder Engel) halte ich für einen Äpfel-Birnen Vergleich. Denn das sind ja gerade keine lebenden Sterblichen mit freiem Willen, sondern metaphysische Wesen, die religöse und ethische Konzepte verkörpern. Das ist noch mal was ganz Anderes. Interessanter wird es, wenn wir mal die Brennende Legion aus Warcraft her nehmen, denn das sind keine metaphysischen Wesen, sondern lebende Völker, die erobert und korrumpoert wurden. Aber da steckt dann auch wieder genug kreativer Hintergrund drin, den sich Blizzard hat schreiben lassen.

Bei den Aliens aus Independence Day spricht ja nun erst mal nichts dagegen, dass sie tiefgründiger sind als sie im Film erscheinen. Wir erleben die Handlung nur nicht aus deren Perspektive. Gut, ich halte es für Unwahrscheinlich, dass beim Schreiben der Story über den Hintergrund und die Motivation der Aliens groß nachgedacht wurde...

Aber nur um das noch mal klar zu stellen: ich bin NICHT der Ansicht, dass jedes, aber auch ausnahmslos jedes Medienerzeugnis Bösewichte haben muss, die tiefgründig sind und eine nachvollziehbare Motivation haben. Ich sage nur, dass ich das besser finde und dass es nichts mit übertriebener PC zu tun hat. Und ganz wichtig: eine politisch korrekte Darstellung heißt nicht, die Charaktere innerhalb der Welt könnten selbst nicht mehr rassistisch sein und vollkommen politisch inkorrekt handeln. Das muss unbedingt voneinander getrennt werden.


----------



## MrFob (25. Juni 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Übertragung auf Dämonen (oder Engel) halte ich für einen Äpfel-Birnen Vergleich. Denn das sind ja gerade keine lebenden Sterblichen mit freiem Willen, sondern metaphysische Wesen, die religöse und ethische Konzepte verkörpern. Das ist noch mal was ganz Anderes. Interessanter wird es, wenn wir mal die Brennende Legion aus Warcraft her nehmen, denn das sind keine metaphysischen Wesen, sondern lebende Völker, die erobert und korrumpoert wurden. Aber da steckt dann auch wieder genug kreativer Hintergrund drin, den sich Blizzard hat schreiben lassen.



Und genau bei dem Punkt sehe ich die Sache eben anders. Es sind alles rein fiktive Rassen und Gruppierungen. Wenn deine Orks in deiner Geschichte eine tiefgruendige Kultur haben sollen und letztendlich vergleichbar sind mit einem menschlichen Volksstamm, ok, das ist super. Aber genauso gut kann es ja eine Geschichte geben in der Orks eben eine Art dunkle Macht darstellen die ueber den Protagonisten hereinbricht. Das waere ja dann aehnlich wie die Daemonen in Diablo zum Beispiel. Welche Art von Wesen man dafuer hernimmt ist ja erstmal relativ egal. Das hat mMn nicht viel mit PC zu tun um ehrlich zu sein, es sind einfach nur andere Geschichten.

Wo ich dir zustimme ist, dass es letzlich immer auf die einzelne Geschichte ankommt die erzaehlt wird und wie sie erzaehlt wird.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und genau bei dem Punkt sehe ich die Sache eben anders. Es sind alles rein fiktive Rassen und Gruppierungen. Wenn deine Orks in deiner Geschichte eine tiefgruendige Kultur haben sollen und letztendlich vergleichbar sind mit einem menschlichen Volksstamm, ok, das ist super. Aber genauso gut kann es ja eine Geschichte geben in der Orks eben eine Art dunkle Macht darstellen die ueber den Protagonisten hereinbricht. Das waere ja dann aehnlich wie die Daemonen in Diablo zum Beispiel. Welche Art von Wesen man dafuer hernimmt ist ja erstmal relativ egal. Das hat mMn nicht viel mit PC zu tun um ehrlich zu sein, es sind einfach nur andere Geschichten.
> 
> Wo ich dir zustimme ist, dass es letzlich immer auf die einzelne Geschichte ankommt die erzaehlt wird und wie sie erzaehlt wird.



Für D&D bzw. speziell die Forgotten Realms besteht diese Wahl ja nicht mehr bzw. sie wurde bereits getroffen. Orks sind darin keine dunkle Macht, die per Se böse ist. Insofern wird das jetzt vom Verlag her nur konsequenter umgesetzt.


----------



## Loosa (25. Juni 2020)

Über Pro und Contra kann man gerne diskutieren, aber persönlich muss es trotzdem nicht werden.
Falsche Seite der Gürtellinie. Das Thema per se ist schon aufgeladen genug.


----------



## ribald (25. Juni 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Inwiefern man ohne den in innerweltliche Konflikte führenden Rassismus dann noch Helden braucht die spannende Abenteuer erleben um ebenjenen Missstand zu beseitigen muss mir bitte jemand nochmals schlüssig erklären. Ich kapier es nämlich nicht.



Ich spiele DSA zwar erst seit ca. 1 Jahr bzw. hab da erst eine liebe Gruppe gefunden.
Aber dafür haben wir recht viel gespielt, kann man vielleicht bisschen sehen auf dem Bild, musste den Bogen schon paar mal flicken weil er durch radiert war.
Man braucht für dieses Spiel einfach auch dieses Feindbild, etwas gegen das man angehen kann (Die Bösen).
Vor ein paar Wochen zb. hat mich ein Wildschwein im Wald überrascht und am Fuß mit seinen Hauern erwischt.
Ich hab zwar geflucht, aber eben keinen "Ignifaxius" hinterher geschickt und das Tier ziehen lassen. 
Bei einem Orc der auf mich los geht wäre das natürlich was anderes, da kann ich auch gar nicht anders, eben weil es die Bösen sind, die aber meiner Meinung nach auch gebraucht werden um richtige Abenteuer zu erleben. Na klar sind die rassistisch und wollen mich in der Regel dann auch abmurksen, vielleicht gefällt denen einfach auch mein Gambeson nicht oder was auch immer. xD  Mehr oder weniger ist das dem Spielleiter überlassen, was er einem vorsetzt.(Bei uns ist er allerdings Kompromisslos was die Regeln betrifft) Einen Ork der einfach nur auf der Flucht ist und nichts von mir will, würde ich nie angehen...
Aber so gibt es dann auch keinen spannenden Kampf mehr.Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht, warum man das jetzt ändern will.

Ich bin noch ein P&P Noob aber werde das mal am WE  bei der nächsten Session ansprechen, unser Spielleiter ist schon über 50 und macht D&D+DSA seit über 30 Jahren, bin gespannt was er dazu sagt. 

https://abload.de/img/img_20200625_2130576cjma.jpg


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Juni 2020)

deine Handschrift auf dem Bogen im Link erinnert mich sehr an meine eigene und die meines Bruders. Der hat früher auch Schwarzes Auge gespielt (also Pen & Paper, nicht das Videospiel)

bei kälteempfindlich fehlt übrigens das zweite "l"  also auf dem Blatt


----------



## MrFob (25. Juni 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> https://abload.de/img/img_20200625_2130576cjma.jpg



Ah, ein Alumni der Akademie der Hohen Magie zu Punin! Das war ich frueher auch, als ich noch gespielt habe. 
Den zwoelfen zum Grusse Magister.


----------



## SpieleKing (26. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe die werden auch endlich eine einheitliche Hautfarbe einführen, man hällt das sonst nicht mehr aus, ist wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß!...


----------



## Cherub1m (26. Juni 2020)

muss echt alles auf Reihe und gleich gemacht werden... ich kanns nicht mehr hören


----------



## Sorenhuhn (26. Juni 2020)

Schwule Orks inc.


----------



## Loosa (26. Juni 2020)

Cherub1m schrieb:


> muss echt alles auf Reihe und gleich gemacht werden... ich kanns nicht mehr hören



Spielst du denn D&D und betrifft es dich?

Ich hab DSA nicht lange gezockt, aber weil wir kaum offizielle Bücher hatten haben wir uns damals unsere eigenen Geschichten geschrieben und Abenteuer erstellt. Oder du nimmst einfach die letzten 50 Jahre an Büchern. Oder du ignorierst die neuen Optionen. Alles möglich. 

Finde es irgendwie komisch, dass man ein _mehr_ an Möglichkeiten als Einschränkung betrachtet.


----------



## ribald (26. Juni 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Finde es irgendwie komisch, dass man ein _mehr_ an Möglichkeiten als Einschränkung betrachtet.



Ein guter Einwand.
Bei mir ist es zb. nicht so, dass ich mit der Zeit nicht manche meiner Ansichten neu bedenken und ändern kann/will.  "Alles möglich. "


----------



## naftali23n (26. Juni 2020)

Sorenhuhn schrieb:


> Schwule Orks inc.



Awesome! Freust du dich auch so wie ich?


----------



## kradeno (26. Juni 2020)

Bin nicht begeistert. Halte das für die übliche Augenwischerei. Statt sich Mühe zu geben die Möglichkeiten für Bildung und Arbeitsplätze für Minderheiten zu stärken, wird Zeit und Energie dafür verschwendet alte Systeme unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Modernisierung umzuschreiben. 

Erinnert mich so ein bisschen an die Killerspiele Streiterein. Ablenken von den richtigen Problemen mit den Minderheiten zu kämpfen haben mit solchen Aktionen, wo sich dann auch noch Leute reinsteigern und dafür kämpfen, dass Orks was anderes als böse sein können, finde ich absolut daneben.

Bringen tut das so ziemlich nichts und wenn man seine Welt umschreiben will, da man gerne Orks alla Earthdawn drin haben will und nicht mehr alla Lord of the rings, sollte man tunlichst bleiben lassen, dass mit Modernisierung gegen Rassismus auch nur in Verbindung zu bringen. 

Meiner Meinung nach einfach mies sowas und kann nur aus einer Marketingabteilung kommen, die hoffen mit sowas Diskussionen anzustoßen ob das gut oder schlecht ist und dabei nur auf Verbreitung der Marke schielen...  auf lange Sicht auf Kosten von Minderheiten.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2020)

https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...e-advanced-dungeons-and-dragons-episode.html/

Ein Drow zu spielen bei D&D ist nach 10 jahren kritisch ^^


----------

